# Flu Vape



## Rude Rudi

Back in the day, I used to have menthols when I was sick - when the throat is too sore to have a normal smoke.

So, I have come down with flu no looking for a nice menthol/Koolada type recipe - shake and vape please.

I looked at the the menthol/mint thread but there's nothing which really tickles me fancy...

Any tried and tested menthol type recipes please - not too heavy in the menthol pls...




Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver

Rude Rudi said:


> Back in the day, I used to have menthols when I was sick - when the throat is too sore to have a normal smoke.
> 
> So, I have come down with flu no looking for a nice menthol/Koolada type recipe - shake and vape please.
> 
> I looked at the the menthol/mint thread but there's nothing which really tickles me fancy...
> 
> Any tried and tested menthol type recipes please - not too heavy in the menthol pls...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk



Calling Dr @zadiac 

In the meantime, i make this awesome juice
60% PG
About 14mg nic
Just PG/VG - and add about 23 drops of menthol concentrate to 10ml bottle of the juice. (VM concentrate dropper so I dont know the percentage or weight. 23 drops works nicely)
For variation, just add a few drops of lime concentrate (VM), nice lime and soda - and very refreshing

Good for the throat !


----------



## RichJB

HIC's Sore Throat Helper?

1% FA Licorice
1% FA Anise
1% FA Peppermint

Or his Honey-Licorice Throat Drops

3% FA Licorice
2% FA Honey - don't use TFA's honey for this
2% FA Menthol Arctic, aka Arctic Winter - other menthols would work fine; menthol fans can add more.

2% FA Honey might be a bit woes.


----------



## Rude Rudi

Silver said:


> Calling Dr @zadiac
> 
> In the meantime, i make this awesome juice
> 60% PG
> About 14mg nic
> Just PG/VG - and add about 23 drops of menthol concentrate to 10ml bottle of the juice.
> For variation, just add a few drops of lime concentrate (VM), nice lime and soda - and very refreshing
> 
> Good for the throat !



Thanks, will give it a go!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> HIC's Sore Throat Helper?
> 
> 1% FA Licorice
> 1% FA Anise
> 1% FA Peppermint
> 
> Or his Honey-Licorice Throat Drops
> 
> 3% FA Licorice
> 2% FA Honey - don't use TFA's honey for this
> 2% FA Menthol Arctic, aka Arctic Winter - other menthols would work fine; menthol fans can add more.
> 
> 2% FA Honey might be a bit woes.



Thanks - I have the Vape o wave no name honey and CLY licorice - will that work? Have not used the licorice before...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## RichJB

I've no idea but it sounds OK. Cly is about the same as FA for potency so the Licorice should be in the ballpark. The Vapeowave Honey probably isn't as strong as FA's but 2% FA Honey sounded high to me anyway. Maybe 4% Vapeowave Honey, 3% Cly Licorice and then Menthol to taste sounds about right to me. Let's hope the Vapeowave Honey isn't another Dusty Pear.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

RichJB said:


> I've no idea but it sounds OK. Cly is about the same as FA for potency so the Licorice should be in the ballpark. The Vapeowave Honey probably isn't as strong as FA's but 2% FA Honey sounded high to me anyway. Maybe 4% Vapeowave Honey, 3% Cly Licorice and then Menthol to taste sounds about right to me. Let's hope the Vapeowave Honey isn't another Dusty Pear.



Thanks! Looks about right.
I used the honey before - not dusty but sickly sweet...

I'll split the difference and do 3% honey.

Thanks again!


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chukin'Vape

So not many people know this... so I thought i'll just gooi this post in here! Interesting read.... 
https://www.e-cigarette-forum.com/forum/threads/a-germ-killing-vapor.1734/

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NewOobY

i make this, to clear vapers tongue but it should work for flu as well - variation of the recipe from @SAVaper here it is:
TFA: Bav Cream 3%
FA: Vienna Cream 2%
TFA: Toasted Marshmallow 1%
FA: Peppermint 2%
FW: Candy Cane 2%
FA: Artic Menthol 1%
TFA: Koolada 1%

Works like a charm, and it tastes great.

Reactions: Like 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

NewOobY said:


> i make this, to clear vapers tongue but it should work for flu as well - variation of the recipe from @SAVaper here it is:
> TFA: Bav Cream 3%
> FA: Vienna Cream 2%
> TFA: Toasted Marshmallow 1%
> FA: Peppermint 2%
> FW: Candy Cane 2%
> FA: Artic Menthol 1%
> TFA: Koolada 1%
> 
> Works like a charm, and it tastes great.



Thanks! No candy cane... what can a sub with?
Does this need to steep? I need a shake and vape...


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## zadiac

For flu I just go plain PG. Works great for me. When it starts to get cold, I vape pure PG at least an hour every night before bed.


----------



## Yiannaki

zadiac said:


> For flu I just go plain PG. Works great for me. When it starts to get cold, I vape pure PG at least an hour every night before bed.



geez! forget throat hit, that plain PG must have throat kick!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac

Yiannaki said:


> geez! forget throat hit, that plain PG must have throat kick!



Not so bad as you might think. I don't put nicotine in it. Just pure PG.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rude Rudi

zadiac said:


> For flu I just go plain PG. Works great for me. When it starts to get cold, I vape pure PG at least an hour every night before bed.



Yoh! Will give it a go if I'm desperate...

Settled on the Beechies Musk, Doctor Grimes Terrorbird and Robs lemon and lime menthol concoction, 15ml each.

Will give the others a go tomorrow. 

Thanks all!!



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NewOobY

Rude Rudi said:


> Thanks! No candy cane... what can a sub with?
> Does this need to steep? I need a shake and vape...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Well you can leave it out entirely because it is kind of a candy peppermint flavour. So leave it out - it should still work. Maybe it wont have sweetness to it, but that is okay. I just use it cause I have it, I got it because of a recipe I saw on the forum something java - was a caramel cappuccino with lotsa candy cane. That was also a very nice recipe btw. If I find it I will post a link here.

Also another benefit of leaving it out - will reduce the mintyness if you catch my cooling drift . Also no steep required, the creams are just for smoothness not really taste. So you don't have to wait for them. I don't steep it, well I over night it. But I only make 30ml at a time - once the 30ml is done my tongue is sorted.


----------



## Kalashnikov

What about lime /lemon for that med-lemon effect

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

